# My first tad!



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

yay! had to transport him myself....hoping he makes it.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats and good luck!

What kind is it?


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

nice what species is him/her?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

This was mommy on July 2. There are two more tads in eggs still. (When I went to check the hut, upon lifting it she jumped from a leaf into that position)


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, she looks serious about protecting those eggs. lol


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep......


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

A total of 3 tads now and three more eggs well on their way to tad-hood.


----------



## 7iron (Jul 15, 2012)

nice
a great mom


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

haha! congrats! Love the mom standing over the clutch pic!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Lost the tad in the first pix


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I lost my first luec tad too. Still waiting for more eggs. Just have to be patient I guess. Best of luck!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive got legs, and I know how to use them......


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads!

-Chris


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! my first azureus tad has huge back legs and big bulges where it's front legs should be. It should morph in a week or two. I know the feeling of seeing back legs on a tadpole your own frogs bred for the first time. it's still very fresh in my mind.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

The first pix was last Monday, came in and he had arms and color.
Today I checked on him and tail is almost gone and he is moving around like mad 

*There is one one that colored up over the weekend and developed his arms!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

that baby leuc looks like it has an ancient Greek helmet on!!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

How funny, took me a min. to see it.

Call me a hopeless romantic, cause this is what I see....


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Awesome! Getting your first offspring is a great feeling!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, It is amazing......


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Baby frogs are definitely a key to hearts..at least around here, good job  .


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

That looks like a healthy young'un!!!! So glad to see that it is doing well...hope it is the first of many


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

1st day oow


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoa!!! It morphed before mine did! That was quick, but my tad water is a bit cooler then normal. Congrats!!!!


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow such an awesome pic!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

2nd tad oow as of Monday...pics to come


----------

